# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Nëse goditet Hëna nga një asteroid ?...

## 2043

....çfarë ndodh në këtë rast me Tokën?
A është Hëna një balancë që rregullon ekuilibrat natyrore të Tokës?

----------


## chaos_

hena eshte goditur shume here nga ateroide, atje ka shume kratere qe e deshmojne kete. nese ndonje objekt i madhsise se henes do e godiste, atehere po, do kishte pasoja per token, do prishte ciklin henor, kjo s'ka gjasa te ndodhe, fli i qete.

----------

